

Buy a Dodge Ram truck, get a Ram, PT Cruiser, or Dodge Caliber for free - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/03/business/media/03marketing.html

======
ktharavaad
I'd bite if they give me a free toyota/honda when I make a purchase of an
American car. That way, I'd at least get one crappy car + one good car instead
of 2 crappy cars.

------
patrickg-zill
The bailout already paid for the cars, now the manufacturer must make
delivery.

~~~
jackowayed
yeah, the bailout basically fights market forces. Car companies are struggling
because no one has money to buy cars, but thanks to the bailout, they're still
making cars. So now they even further saturated the market with cars that no
one has money to buy.

And so we have buy 1, get 1 free cars.

